# General > Biodiversity >  Garden Visitor

## Bigfoot

Had a couple of these guys enjoying the sunshine in the garden on Sunday, the second one was much smaller and far too quick to catch on camera !

----------


## Kenn

Love those wee feisty characters, had one here last year but not seen any in the garden this year.

----------


## Liz

Lovely photos of  bonnie wee creatures.  A neighbour saw one in her garden but haven't seen it myself.

----------

